

Ask HN: How does fire behave in space? - diggan

Does the flame burn upwards? What is up? Does it become like a fireball or just float away in different directions?<p>Many questions regarding fire in space and I hope someone of you can clear this for me.
======
carlosn
[http://www.space.com/13766-international-space-station-
flex-...](http://www.space.com/13766-international-space-station-flex-fire-
research.html)

